# Do you have to wear a plain white shirt to an interview?



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

I got a call from my advisor last night and was told that he got me an interview on Monday (trust dept. in a bank).

I’ve always heard that you should wear a plain white dress shirt with your suit on an interview. The problem is, I don’t like plain white dress shirts (unless it’s a oxford buttondown for casual wear) so I never buy any. 

My roommate has a plain white Van Heusen shirt, and as you can guess, it looks very cheap. The suit I am wearing is Polo (Corneliani) with a Hermes tie (a tasteful one). I think the cheap dress shirt in combo with this would look funny. I do have a plain white Brooks Brothers shirt but I think that since it’s an oxford buttondown, it might look too casual (especially w/a Hermes tie.)

I have a nice Paul Stuart dress shirt that is predominantly white but has faint blue stripes in it. I also have a great quality Ben Silver shirt that is similar to the Paul Stuart that would match well.

So my question is, should I just wear the cheap plain white shirt, the Brooks Brothers buttondown, or a nice quality shirt that has a stripe in it?


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

You shouldn't feel constricted by ridiculous rules like "you must wear a white shirt to an interview." The whole idea is to just wear a shirt that is not too loud or bold that it looks silly. When I had interviews to join an accounting firm, I wore shirts that were blue or some combination of blue and white (white w/ blue bengal stripes, blue end-on-end w/ white cuffs and collars, blue herringbone, etc.) and they always worked great. 

I don't understand what the North American obsession with the plain white shirt is, I personally have a disdain for it. The closest I'm willing to come is white herringbone, even then I seldom use it. In other places, like London's banking sector, its actually considered unfashionable to wear a plain white shirt, they prefer much bolder patterns. 

Don't wear a cheapo van heusen if you don't want to. The brooks button-down sounds like it would be too casual for a job interview. Your white/blue stripe shirt sounds great. I have a white/blue ministripe shirt that looks as professional as any other shirt I own.

Good luck on your interview!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

With a little bit of creativity, you could jazz up your plain white shirt in minutes:


----------



## spluurfg (Sep 23, 2007)

I know certain financial institutions will frown upon anybody turning up to work with anything other than black suit, white shirt, and tie. These tend to be the private banking/wealth management arms etc. I think requiring a dress shirt is a bit too far for a normal interview... a plain button cuff should be fine, but I suppose plain white or plain light blue shirts are preferred... but subtle stripes is quite acceptable. 

The white shirt with subtle blue sounds perfect. Ordinarily I would say that you could probably wear a button down to work, but for an interview maybe not.

As far as the London workers being more fashionable with their shirts, I would probably agree that most don't wear plain white shirts. However there is something I like about the plain white shirt... a bit depressing during the average work day, but for meetings it does seem to say 'let's get down to business'.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

the interview should be about you, not about your shirt. keep it plain.


----------



## Eustace Tilley (Sep 23, 2007)

The Paul Stuart shirt you described should be fine. The idea is to wear something conservative - plain blues, white and blue stripes, and plain whites all work well.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the great comments everyone, really helpful stuff.



a tailor said:


> the interview should be about you, not about your shirt. keep it plain.


I agree with you that I should ideally wear a plain shirt, but the problem is that the white shirt is of very poor quality. I would have no problem wearing one if I had a nice one to wear.


----------



## s4usea (Jul 10, 2007)

omairp said:


> You shouldn't feel constricted by ridiculous rules like "you must wear a white shirt to an interview."


Problem is, you're not the one who gets to make the rules, the interviewer does, and perception is 70% of the game, (from Harvey Coleman's "Empowering Yourself... The Organizational Game Revealed."). As such, if it's all you got, go with the poor shirt. 90% of people won't know the difference. In fact, I feel that poor is better as long as you present it well because as a prospective employee you don't want to out-dress or out-do anyone. To that end I have a "poor suit" which is a basic grey BB that I HATE, but only wear to interviews.

And I work in banking, so trust me, stick with white.


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

s4usea said:


> Problem is, you're not the one who gets to make the rules, the interviewer does, and perception is 70% of the game, (from Harvey Coleman's "Empowering Yourself... The Organizational Game Revealed."). As such, if it's all you got, go with the poor shirt. 90% of people won't know the difference. In fact, I feel that poor is better as long as you present it well because as a prospective employee you don't want to out-dress or out-do anyone. To that end I have a "poor suit" which is a basic grey BB that I HATE, but only wear to interviews.
> 
> And I work in banking, so trust me, stick with white.


Agreed. This type of question pops up all the time. Should I/Could I wear xxx for YYY. You seem to know that ideally you would wear a white shirt to the interview. Why mess up your only chance at getting the job? You can experiment with your style all you want, once you get your foot into the door. Play it safe. Go with the "cheap" white shirt.


----------



## mclean5 (May 16, 2006)

I had a similar problem -- all my white shirts are 19" or 18.5' neck, and now I'm down to a 17.5" neck. I got called for an interview, and the only white shirt I had with a 17.5" neck was a Van Huesen with french cuffs. (I bought it at an outlet store after resolving to try all the no-iron french cuff shirts on the market before plunging on new shirts). I had Robert Talbott ties, AE Park Avenues and a good-looking Navy 150s suit. But only the Van Heusen shirt.

The Van Heusen shirt is poor quality, if ranked against any of the high-end shirt brands. It's scratchy, and the Van Heusen people got the price down to $20.00 bucks at the outlet store mostly by making sure the cuffs squeeze your wrists and the shirt body acts as a corset.

But I wore the Van Huesen shirt anyway. It was white, and though it fit a bit closer than I'd like, it didn't look too bad. 

I'm guessing at your thoughts, but I'd counsel against thinking (if you, in fact, do think it) that the quality of your clothes will be immediately apparent and register with the interviewers. They might think, "nice tie," but they probably won't think "Ah, a Hermes! This is a man of refinement we must hire, or be branded as knaves."

The white shirt says, "I can show up, fit in, and be what you're looking for in an employee." Other shirts may say that too, but white never misses. Yes, I agree that there's a general "Philistinizing" influence in all this, but that's something you can't change in an interview.

Best of luck!


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

mclean5 said:


> I'm guessing at your thoughts, but I'd counsel against thinking (if you, in fact, do think it) that the quality of your clothes will be immediately apparent and register with the interviewers. They might think, "nice tie," but they probably won't think "Ah, a Hermes! This is a man of refinement we must hire, or be branded as knaves."


Haha, ok I'm guilty. There's nothing wrong with wishful thinking!


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the great responses.

I think it's pretty clear that I should go with the white shirt so that's what I'll do. I know some interviewers might not think twice about the subtle blue stripes but I there's no reason to risk it.

I have an interview with Merrill Lynch next Tuesday if I do not get the job I am trying for tomorrow so I'm going to buy a nice white shirt sometime this week so I won't have this issue again.

Thanks again,

Thomas


----------



## southbound35 (Nov 24, 2005)

I presume you have more than one friend who owns a white dress shirt. I'd make a few phone calls and find out if you can borrow a plain white shirt of better quality. It seems you'll be at least somewhat self-conscious in the cheap, ill-fitting one.


----------



## Cottonmather0 (Sep 20, 2007)

I wouldn't say that you must wear a white shirt to an interview, but I wouldn't wear any color other than white, white w/ vertical blue stripes, or solid blue (light blue or french blue). As much as I love my pink and green and purple and plaid fancy dress shirts, they are not appropriate for an interview, nor are any other color suit but navy or charcoal. 

But to answer the OP one more time, white is not your only option.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

s4usea said:


> Problem is, you're not the one who gets to make the rules, the interviewer does, and perception is 70% of the game, (from Harvey Coleman's "Empowering Yourself... The Organizational Game Revealed."). As such, if it's all you got, go with the poor shirt. 90% of people won't know the difference. In fact, I feel that poor is better as long as you present it well because as a prospective employee you don't want to out-dress or out-do anyone. To that end I have a "poor suit" which is a basic grey BB that I HATE, but only wear to interviews.


I've never understood this fear of "outdressing" anyone, maybe its because of a less formal sartorial culture around here, but I often find myself out dressing people senior to me, and that was usually the case during my interviews. If I'm wearing a nicer suit than the guy interviewing me, it's really not a big deal. Chances are he'll just think to himself "nice suit" and move on, if he even notices at all. But I also knew the people I was interviewing with weren't irrational to the point where they would be insecure and offended by it. Besides, from what I've seen, the rules of what is and isn't acceptable for workplace clothing has really shifted in the last few years, and with the rise of "business casual" people just aren't that picky about dress clothes. Personally I'd feel more comfortable and confident in a nice shirt I really liked that stuck out a bit instead of a plain shirt I didn't like that blends in.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

I wouldn't say that you _must_ wear a white shirt. But given that your interview is for a position with the trust department of the bank ... you probably should if you want the job.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

RSS said:


> I wouldn't say that you _must_ wear a white shirt. But given that your interview is for a position with the trust department of the bank ... you probably should if you want the job.


You're right. Working in the trust industry is probably about as conservative as it gets.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

omairp said:


> You shouldn't feel constricted by ridiculous rules like "you must wear a white shirt to an interview."


The problem is, this is not about _you._ It is about the interviewer's perceptions. I have studied/taught this very subject, and please believe me when I say that the vast majority of interviewers are happiest when the interviewee shows up in a plain white shirt.



> When I had interviews to join an accounting firm, I wore shirts that were blue or some combination of blue and white (white w/ blue bengal stripes, blue end-on-end w/ white cuffs and collars, blue herringbone, etc.) and they always worked great.


Good for you. There's _one_ example. It, however, does not fit in with the majority of examples out there. Annecdotal evidence is, after all, not proof of anything.



> I don't understand what the North American obsession with the plain white shirt is, I personally have a disdain for it. The closest I'm willing to come is white herringbone, even then I seldom use it. In other places, like London's banking sector, its actually considered unfashionable to wear a plain white shirt, they prefer much bolder patterns.
> 
> Don't wear a cheapo van heusen if you don't want to. The brooks button-down sounds like it would be too casual for a job interview. Your white/blue stripe shirt sounds great. I have a white/blue ministripe shirt that looks as professional as any other shirt I own.


Again, you are making this all about what _you_ want. An interview is all...repeat: _*all*_...about what the interviewer want. Period.



a tailor said:


> the interview should be about you, not about your shirt. keep it plain.


Yup.



Thomas said:


> Thanks for all the great comments everyone, really helpful stuff.
> 
> I agree with you that I should ideally wear a plain shirt, but the problem is that the white shirt is of very poor quality. I would have no problem wearing one if I had a nice one to wear.


Like someone else here said, he/she won't notice. Just make sure it's pressed.



s4usea said:


> Problem is, you're not the one who gets to make the rules, the interviewer does, and perception is 70% of the game, (from Harvey Coleman's "Empowering Yourself... The Organizational Game Revealed."). As such, if it's all you got, go with the poor shirt. 90% of people won't know the difference. In fact, I feel that poor is better as long as you present it well because as a prospective employee you don't want to out-dress or out-do anyone. To that end I have a "poor suit" which is a basic grey BB that I HATE, but only wear to interviews.
> 
> And I work in banking, so trust me, stick with white.


Again: yup.



omairp said:


> I've never understood this fear of "outdressing" anyone, maybe its because of a less formal sartorial culture around here, but I often find myself out dressing people senior to me, and that was usually the case during my interviews. If I'm wearing a nicer suit than the guy interviewing me, it's really not a big deal. Chances are he'll just think to himself "nice suit" and move on, if he even notices at all. But I also knew the people I was interviewing with weren't irrational to the point where they would be insecure and offended by it. Besides, from what I've seen, the rules of what is and isn't acceptable for workplace clothing has really shifted in the last few years, and with the rise of "business casual" people just aren't that picky about dress clothes. Personally I'd feel more comfortable and confident in a nice shirt I really liked that stuck out a bit instead of a plain shirt I didn't like that blends in.


See above.



RSS said:


> I wouldn't say that you _must_ wear a white shirt. But given that your interview is for a position with the trust department of the bank ... you probably should if you want the job.


"Yup" thrice.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

RSS said:


> I wouldn't say that you _must_ wear a white shirt. But given that your interview is for a position with the trust department of the bank ... you probably should if you want the job.


Now ... once you _have_ that job... it won't take you too long to discover the limits of acceptability in shirt color and style.

You could always start with a very subtle stripe ... and move on from there ... step by step.


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

spluurfg said:


> I know certain financial institutions will frown upon anybody turning up to work with anything other than black suit, white shirt, and tie.


Please not a BLACK suit.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

As an interviewer what I look for is someone who looks like he has made an effort for the interview, will fit in with the company and will fit in with our customers.

I would not worry about overdressing. I and no doubt most other interviewers will not know if your suit is from Savile Row or Milan but we might notice if it is from a supermarket. On the other hand be conventional an interview is not the place for foppish or dandyish clothes. Your tie, even if it is from Hermes, should be a sober design.

As I do not work in a trust department of a bank in America you must take others advice on your shirt and if your advisor had told you to wear a white shirt you really would have had to.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

RSS said:


> I wouldn't say that you _must_ wear a white shirt. But given that your interview is for a position with the trust department of the bank ... you probably should if you want the job.


As someone who works for a trust dept for a bank, I would vote to wear the WHITE shirt.

No one will care if it is a Van Heusen.

Also don't wear cufflinks.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

if you are getting ready to interview for jobs, get a simple white shirt, I have 2 white shirts, that I only keep for interviews. 


I recently hired two guys - half of the job in the interview was figuring out if they would fit in with my expectations and my team's culture - not if they could do the job, I was pretty sure that the 150 plus guys who applied for the job could each do what I needed, I wanted the best fit into the culture of my company, and I spent a lot of time looking at clues to that. I never wear white shirts, myself, but if I did, that may very well have been the type of thing that I was looking for.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok, I'm about to head out the door. Heres a pic of what I'm wearing:









*sorry for the bad pic, it was taken with the camera built into my laptop

I went ahead with the plain white Van Huesen. I also decided the Hermes tie might be a bit flashy (esp with the cheap shirt) so I decided on wearing a Ben Silver rep tie.

Thank you guys again for the help!


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

That looks good. Good luck.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Thomas said:


> Ok, I'm about to head out the door. Heres a pic of what I'm wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look like a banker. Good decisions. Good luck.


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

Wear the white button down and you will be fine, particularly in a bank trust department. A white button down shirt is not informal. Do have the shirt professionally cleaned and pressed.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

nice job!

Wear white and you will be alright, is my motto. 


If you want to feel special, wear a special pair of drawers (no one will know you are wearing zebra stripped man thong!).


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes, looks about right. If you want to get a _little _more creative save it for the second or third interview. I would not think of wearing anything other than a white shirt for that first interview. White is crisp, smart and contrasts well with a dark suit. Black suit? Not for business.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

I just came back from the interview. I think it went decent but they asked a couple of tough questions like, “Tell me about a time you’ve inspired someone.” Haha, I had no idea what to say.

There were two interviewers and neither one seemed like they would of cared if my shirt was plain white or not. The guy just had on dress pants and a horrible striped shirt with no tie. The girl interviewer was pretty hot and just a little older than me (maybe 23). I didn’t really notice what she was wearing but it was fairly casual.

The next interview will be over the phone so I’m free to wear the blue striped shirt if I want to!


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Thomas said:


> I just came back from the interview. I think it went decent but they asked a couple of tough questions like, "Tell me about a time you've inspired someone." Haha, I had no idea what to say.


Welcome to the world of interviews! They always ask questions that catch you off gaurd. It's not that they always really want to know the answer; they just want to see how you think and if you can handle unforeseen situations. It was reported to me that one airline at least used to ask prospective pilots when the last time they masturbated was. Naturally, they didn't _really_ care (well...I hope); instead, they wanted to see how someone who might be handling a huge aircraft and the lives of dozens of people would handle odd, unforseen, even scary situations.



> There were two interviewers and neither one seemed like they would of cared if my shirt was plain white or not. The guy just had on dress pants and a horrible striped shirt with no tie. The girl interviewer was pretty hot and just a little older than me (maybe 23). I didn't really notice what she was wearing but it was fairly casual.


(1.) Avoid trying to guess what they want, care about, notice...nobody knows until they _tell_ you. They may very, very well have noticed what you were wearing, or maybe they didn't. But there's absolutely no point in chancing it.

(2.) It doesn't matter what the interviewer is wearing; the interviewee must still dress as if he/she is taking the interview seriously. Good luck with the follow-up, and still dress smartly, conservatively, and in an unassuming way, just like the outfit you wore today (nice outfit, by the way).


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Absolutely no reason whatever to where a white shirt if you do not want to. Go, be yourself and enjoy the interview. Then you will give of your best - after all it is you that is being interviewed not you clothes.

I do not possess a white shirt(other than for formal evening wear) , never have and never will and it has not constrained my career.



Thomas said:


> I got a call from my advisor last night and was told that he got me an interview on Monday (trust dept. in a bank).
> 
> I've always heard that you should wear a plain white dress shirt with your suit on an interview. The problem is, I don't like plain white dress shirts (unless it's a oxford buttondown for casual wear) so I never buy any.
> 
> ...


----------



## fullgrain (Jan 5, 2007)

Thomas said:


> I just came back from the interview. I think it went decent but they asked a couple of tough questions like, "Tell me about a time you've inspired someone." Haha, I had no idea what to say.


What Teacher said. They're just canned questions, more tests of your poise than anything else--not a bad a idea to have a few canned answers. If you do a google search for standard interview questions you'll come up with others.

Make sure you do some research on the firm between now and then. You've passed the he's competent and sane stage. Now you want to show them what you, specifically, can do for them, to make you stand out from the other competent and sane candidates.

Luck to you


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

cglex said:


> Wear the white button down and you will be fine, particularly in a bank trust department. A white button down shirt is not informal. Do have the shirt professionally cleaned and pressed.


A white button-down is a very informal shirt, especially in an oxford cloth. I have seen them in white broadcloth, which is slightly more formal but still more informal. Only Americans think to wear them with a tie, as they are sport shirts designed for polo.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Matt S said:


> A white button-down is a very informal shirt, especially in an oxford cloth. I have seen them in white broadcloth, which is slightly more formal but still more informal. Only Americans think to wear them with a tie, as they are sport shirts designed for Polo.


So only Polo makes white button down oxfords??? News to me...

Seriously, the point is that in most bank trust departments, one can wear one. My boss wears them daily...

Especially out in cattle country here in OH or NC. Cracks me up when a guy who has been working in NY or Chicago moves back home and has to get new shirts since his old ones are too flashy...


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

GBR said:


> Absolutely no reason whatever to where a white shirt if you do not want to. Go, be yourself and enjoy the interview. Then you will give of your best - after all it is you that is being interviewed not you clothes.
> 
> I do not possess a white shirt(other than for formal evening wear) , never have and never will and it has not constrained my career.


You live in the UK...Different world in the colonies...White shirts are a safe choice for an interview.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Don't forget to write the note thanking them for the opportunity to talk to them and reiterating your interest in the company.

Two questions I like to ask to get people out of their "interview" mindset are who their hero is and what book they're reading. If they're not reading anything I'm a lot less likely to be interested.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

JRR said:


> So only Polo makes white button down oxfords??? News to me...


I mistakenly capitalised the "P."


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

In an interview situation you are unlikely to remove your jacket.

A cheap dress shirt should therefore not present a problem. Providing the shirt fits you correctly - ie has the right collar size and shows an appropriate amount of cuff.

I've worn a cheap white shirt with a great tie and a finely tailored suit, when circumstances have forced it, and I have had no problems.

Go for it!


----------



## gcwmak (Sep 6, 2007)

On a related issue, has anyone read about the idea that you should not wear a pinstripe suit to an interview for a more "junior" position, because the power projected by the pinstripe suit clashes with the advertised position. On the flip side, when interviewing for a "senior" position, a pinstripe suit is appropriate.

Does this visual impact/psychology really work? Any ideas anyone?


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Teacher said:


> The problem is, this is not about _you._ It is about the interviewer's perceptions. I have studied/taught this very subject, and please believe me when I say that the vast majority of interviewers are happiest when the interviewee shows up in a plain white shirt.


I once interviewed a guy who showed up in a fine stripe shirt with a base color of black. Black with lots and lots of colorful fine stripes. Think amazing Technicolor dreamshirt. He wore a tie with it, but no coat. He didn't get the job. Wasn't because of his clothes, per se, but the shirt was certainly distracting. It made me question why he would make such an odd choice for an interview.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

DocHolliday said:


> I once interviewed a guy who showed up in a fine stripe shirt with a base color of black. Black with lots and lots of colorful fine stripes. Think amazing Technicolor dreamshirt. He wore a tie with it, but no coat. He didn't get the job. Wasn't because of his clothes, per se, but the shirt was certainly distracting. It made me question why he would make such an odd choice for an interview.


And _you_ are a clotheshorse! I'm willing to bet that under other circumstances you could at least appreciate the shirt and the lengths he went through to assemble his outfit, even if it wasn't your cup o' tea (okay, _maybe_). Now, what might someone who was _not_ into style think? This is just one more example that an interview is quite simply not like the rest of real life, style-wise.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

gcwmak said:


> On a related issue, has anyone read about the idea that you should not wear a pinstripe suit to an interview for a more "junior" position, because the power projected by the pinstripe suit clashes with the advertised position. On the flip side, when interviewing for a "senior" position, a pinstripe suit is appropriate.
> 
> Does this visual impact/psychology really work? Any ideas anyone?


I don't think so. I've never heard this, and I would't worry about it, for two reasons. First, "pinstripe" usually means "serious business," but not necessarily "I'm better than you." Lots of people of all levels wear pinstripes. Second, pinstrips are generally pretty simple and sober. Now, chalk stripes and their ilke are a very serious no-no...way too loud.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Teacher said:


> I don't think so. I've never heard this, and I would't worry about it, for two reasons. First, "pinstripe" usually means "serious business," but not necessarily "I'm better than you." Lots of people of all levels wear pinstripes. Second, pinstrips are generally pretty simple and sober. Now, chalk stripes and their ilke are a very serious no-no...way too loud.


Though chalk stripes and rope stripes are too bold for an interview, are they OK for normal business wear?


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Matt S said:


> Though chalk stripes and rope stripes are too bold for an interview, are they OK for normal business wear?


What business? Where? Just like anything else, it depends entirely on the place and enterprise. As light blue seems to be the standard business shirt in the UK, white is its counterpart in the US. Tails are normal wedding wear in some parts, but not here. Chalk-, pencil-, and rope stripes may be fine in some industries in some places (advertising, marketing, sports agency) and in some places while not in others.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

jackmccullough said:


> Don't forget to write the note thanking them for the opportunity to talk to them and reiterating your interest in the company.


Absolutely! First, it's the polite thing to do. Second ... it will add to the overall impression your interviewers (and the company) have of you.

After a year or so at my first job ... I was talking to the most senior of the partners when he shared, "I remember when I hired you. It was a tough hire because we were faced with another equally qualified candidate." I asked how he came to his decision and was told, "I was in quandary until I got your followup note. I realized your communication skills went beyond talk ... and I knew that would work in our favor"



jackmccullough said:


> Two questions I like to ask to get people out of their "interview" mindset are who their hero is and what book they're reading. If they're not reading anything I'm a lot less likely to be interested.


Good way to start. And while such questions help to put the candidate at ease ... the answers have the potential to tell a lot about the person.

I often recall the candidate who said his hero was a teacher from his early school years. As it was unlikely I would know of this person, he added a very brief explanation (a sentence or two) of why this person was important in his life. It was a good answer.

For book ... I'd stay away from anything overly controversial (politics, religion, etc.) ... looking back to the last book read that wasn't a potentially "hot" topic. Also ... I prefer it when the book isn't job related ... as I get a more well-rounded look at the candidate.


----------



## baloogafish (Oct 4, 2007)

I had an interview yesterday, and I'm in the middle of a clothing-crisis. I've lost weight, so everything fits really baggy on me. I just purchased some Tyrwhitt/Pink/Lewin, and need to get them altered, so all I had was a black express shirt.

Went into the interview wearing charcoal suit/black shirt/power red tie w/ black AE PA's. Felt like an idiot with a black shirt on, but I think that I gave off a strong sense of confidence. Even though I probably looked like an idiot, if you feel that you can play it off, then go for it.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

mtrizzle06 said:


> I had an interview yesterday, and I'm in the middle of a clothing-crisis. I've lost weight, so everything fits really baggy on me. I just purchased some Tyrwhitt/Pink/Lewin, and need to get them altered, so all I had was a black express shirt.
> 
> Went into the interview wearing charcoal suit/black shirt/power red tie w/ black AE PA's. Felt like an idiot with a black shirt on, but I think that I gave off a strong sense of confidence. Even though I probably looked like an idiot, if you feel that you can play it off, then go for it.


Though I am rightly rebuked by JRR for confusing what you do in the colonies as opposed to UK, I would have no porblem with this at all at an interview. As long as the candidate looks clean and demonstrates how and why he can you the job, I would/do hire men with a pony tail.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

The black shirt was not the best choice, unless it was your only dress shirt and you could not get another. However, depending on the interviewer, it might still have worked.

I think most of us are saying that the white shirt will give you the best chance, not that it is the ONLY way to get the job.


----------



## k.diddy (May 15, 2004)

Thomas said:


> Thanks for all the great comments everyone, really helpful stuff.
> 
> I agree with you that I should ideally wear a plain shirt, but the problem is that the white shirt is of very poor quality. I would have no problem wearing one if I had a nice one to wear.


Then buy ("invest") in a nice one.


----------



## baloogafish (Oct 4, 2007)

I think that the best way to sum everything said in this post is::

White shirt = safe

Its best not to stand out of the crowd for your clothes.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

The answer is....

Wear a plain white shirt, normal collar. Or wear a light blue one. or bengal stripe. No dark blues, pinks, crazy colours or stripes. Keep the tie simple with a clean pallete, same for the suit, shoes and socks. Don't let anything detract or distract from what you have to say. 

Do not ever wear buttondown for an interview - it's too casual and busy. (unless you're in the united states and you think it's the de rigeur standard where you will be working). 

Polish your shoes, brush your teeth, comb your hair, check for any unsightly bits in ears/nose/fingernails, etc.

Firm brief handshake but not crushing or lingering.

No dandruff on suit shoulders. 

Smile.

Best of luck.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

*UPDATE*

I know I interviewed for the position months ago but I finally got offered the internship position today. Not only that, but I got my first choice of city. 

I guess my roomates cheap white dress shirt did the job just fine!

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

maxnharry said:


> Congrats!


Thanks!

BTW - Does anyone know any stores in particular worth visiting in Chicago?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice to hear.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Eustace Tilley said:


> The Paul Stuart shirt you described should be fine. The idea is to wear something conservative - plain blues, white and blue stripes, and plain whites all work well.


Would dress shirts that are either plain grey or white and grey striped be acceptable for a job interview?

I actually have an incredibly strong preference for grey shirts, as well as blue shirts, over white shirts.

Sometimes, I even prefer grey shirts to blue shirts.

However, my on and off preference for grey shirts over blue shirts is nowhere near as strong as my constant preference for grey shirts, as well as blue shirts, over white shirts (which, again, is incredibly strong).


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Audi S5 TC said:


> Would dress shirts that are either plain grey or white and grey striped be acceptable for a job interview?
> 
> I actually have an incredibly strong preference for grey shirts, as well as blue shirts, over white shirts.
> 
> ...


I hate gray shirts. Light gray ones look dirty, and dark gray ones are really only for made me or those who aspire to be.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I would say white is safer. The interview is only a couple hours of your life. Better to impress the interviewer with your personality than to risk an oddly colored shirt.

This is not true in a lot of situations, but an interview is a time where you dress for the interviewer, not for yourself.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

iammatt said:


> I hate gray shirts. Light gray ones look dirty, and dark gray ones are really only for made men or those who aspire to be.


I'm also not a fan of gray shirts.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

iammatt said:


> I hate gray shirts. Light gray ones look dirty, and dark gray ones are really only for made me or those who aspire to be.


What does made me or, as PJC Nova seems to think you meant to say, made men mean, Matt?

Also, FWIW, to my eyes, my two light grey dress shirts never look dirty at all unless they actaully are dirty (which is very rare).


----------

